# Lake introduces MXZ400 winter boot



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Lake Cycling introduces MXZ400 winter boot | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News



TFA said:


> Lake Cycling has launched the MXZ400, a winter boot boasting double the warmth and coverage than the Dutch brand’s MXZ303.


I'm hoping this leads to deals on the 303.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Double the warmth? So if your feet are 98 degrees in certain conditions with the old ones I'm thinking 196 might be a bit hot.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Jeepers. My 301s are too warm to wear above freezing.

Jeepers II: $425? I thought my 301s were pricy at $280.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

If they are lighter than Wolvhammers I'd be interested. We have enough winter days that drop below 25 degrees where the Lake solution would be welcome. The 303's start to fail in the low 20's. I would prefer more insulation over toe warmers. Fortunately I have till 2017 approaches to consider.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

mtrac said:


> Lake Cycling introduces MXZ400 winter boot | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News
> 
> I'm hoping this leads to deals on the 303.


Please post if you see any -- my 16 year old Sidi winter boots are wearing out.

"The MXZ400 is slated for delivery in September at a suggested retail price of $425. Lake is currently taking preorders." -- I bet they are at $425. 

Not so sure about the looks of that shoe -- looks more like a ski boot. Pretty big and clunky. Plus it has shoe fish line (whatever you call that stuff) laces. I guess that's the way shoes are going. Frankly, I'm just getting used to the buckle.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's fine, but I don't need them. I don't ride when it's colder than -10 C and for that my 303s are just fine.
I doubt there will be a lot of deals on the 303, since the 400 is for colder weather. I guess 303 will be discounted when there is a 304 out.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

If you have tiny feet, Competitive Cyclist has 40 & 41 for sale at $180


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Nashbar has 30% off on clothing today. The 303s become $182.

Lake MXZ 303 Winter Cycling Shoes


----------

